# Fragen über Wasserlinse



## Chris2456 (20. Sep. 2009)

hallo,

1.ich hab ca. 30-40 __ wasserlinsen im teich. wie schnell hab ich einen quadratmeter voll bedeckt?
2. wieso hängen bei mir fast alle wasserlinsen in den wurzeln der wasserhyazinthe?
3. ist die wasserlinse haargenau das gleiche wie __ entengrütze?


und wie schnell vermehren sich __ froschbiss und __ muschelblume?


----------



## Chris2456 (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*

und bei mir im teich sind so winzige tiere .
sehen so aus wie kaulquappen.
zappel auch so rum, sind braun,
aber viel winziger und die kommen i-wie nach ner zeit.
auch wenn man nur wasser ausm wasserhahn draußen in einen eimer füllt.
hab ich schon öfters bei anderen gesehen.


----------



## toco (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*

Hallo Chris,

viele Fragen, ich versuche mal einige zu beantworten:



Chris2456 schrieb:


> 1.ich hab ca. 30-40 __ wasserlinsen im teich. wie schnell hab ich einen quadratmeter voll bedeckt?



Das hängt davon ab, wie Sich das Teichwasser zusammensetzt. Bei vielen Nährstoffen schnelle Vermehrung, bei wenigen können die Teichlinsen sogar ganz verschwinden.



Chris2456 schrieb:


> 2. wieso hängen bei mir fast alle wasserlinsen in den wurzeln der wasserhyazinthe?



 - vermute mal Zufall.



Chris2456 schrieb:


> 3. ist die wasserlinse haargenau das gleiche wie __ entengrütze?



JA (lt. GOOGLE)



Chris2456 schrieb:


> wie schnell vermehren sich __ froschbiss und __ muschelblume?



Generell hängt die Entwicklung von Wasserpflanzen von der Wasserzusammensetzung ab. Wie die bei Froschbiss bzw. Muschelblume sein müssen? - Habe beide Arten bisher nicht gehabt! 

Und zu Deiner Zusatzfrage:



Chris2456 schrieb:


> und bei mir im teich sind so winzige tiere .
> sehen so aus wie kaulquappen.
> ...
> auch wenn man nur wasser ausm wasserhahn draußen in einen eimer füllt.
> hab ich schon öfters bei anderen gesehen.



Ohne Foto ist Raten angesagt. Wenn im Eimer vorher noch etwas Wasser war, würde ich auf Mückenlarven tippen. Aus der Leitung sind die garantiert nicht gekommen!

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## Chris2456 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*

1.wie kriegt der teich viele nährstoffe?
2. kommen dann nicht viele algen?

also ich hab die __ wasserlinsen jetzt in ne schale getan ,dass die nich in der wasserhyazinthe hängen.
da ist also frisches grundwasser drinnen oder geht es besser bei leitungswasser?

wie schenll dauert es denn bei frischem grundwasser o. leitungswasser bis man nen m² bedeckt hat?


----------



## Chris2456 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*



toco schrieb:


> Wenn im Eimer vorher noch etwas Wasser war....



also die sind ja im teich und da ist immer wasser drin und die tauchen auch immer.

foto geht schlecht - sind zu klein..und tauchen ja immer.
man sieht die nur wenn sie an der oberfläche sind.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*

Hi Chris,

die Viecher sind mit 100%iger wahrscheinlichkeit Stechmückenlarven der letzten Bemerkung nach - tauchen immer schnell ab wenn man in die Nähe kommt und z.B der Schatten auf die Oberfläche fällt)

__ Wasserlinsen, Froschbiß und __ Wasserhyazinte wuchern wenn der Teich viele freie Nahrstoffe in Wasser hat ( z.B Nitrat, Phosphat), Algen wachsen demzufolge dann natürlich auch sehr stark:beeten

Von Wasserhyazinten und Muschelblumen ist jetzt nicht mehr viel Wachstum zu erwarten. Die schimmen jetzt so langsam der Komposttonne entgegen wegen  und 

MfG Frank


----------



## Chris2456 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*

also:
wenn die __ wasserlinsen schnell wachsen, wachsen auch die algen schnell und andersrum auch.

aber die wachsen auch wenn man nur wenig oder keine algen hat, oder was?

und wann hat man denn so nen m² wenn so 3 h am tag die sonne  draufscheint


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*

ja, 

kann man so sagen. Aber spätestens wenn die ganze Teichoberfläche mit Linsen überwuchert ist gehen die meißten Algen wieder an Lichtmangel unter Wasser ein:beeten. Nährstoffe kommen übrigens u.a. durchs Leitungswasser, per Luftpost (Staub, Pollen, Laub), durch reinfließendes Wasser aus den benachbarten "gedüngten" Gartenteilen, sich wieder zersetztende Pflanzen/tote Tiere ect. in den Teich

MfG frank


----------



## Chris2456 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*

aber man will ja auch noch die fische sehen.
und wenn der teich ganz bedeckt ist siehts auch nich mehr so gut aus


soll man die wasserhyazinthen denn überwintern?
und mein wasserhy... blühen gar nicht und im grundwasser werden die braun. ich hab die jetzt ins leitungswasser gesetzt und da gehts ihnen gut
was ist denn das beste wasser für teich (grundwasser o. leitungswasser)


----------



## Chris2456 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*

und kann noch jemand bei 'wasserhyazinthen legt los mit vielen bildern' auf meine frage antworten?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Wasserlinse*

das überwintern klappt nur in einem offenen Aquarium einigermaßen erfolgreich. Die brauchen auch im Winter min 12 Std helles Licht was deswegen vor nem Fester nicht funktioniert (da die Tageslänge viel zu kurz wird). Neue kaufen ist billiger, nicht mal Gärtnereien bringen sie ohne Zusatzbeleuchtung über den Winter (werden im Frühjahr alle aus den Tropen/Subtropen importiert)
Zur Blüte kommen sie bei uns nur unter ganz bestimmten umständen. Sehr viel Licht (volle Sonne), sehr warmes Wasser und sehr nährstoffreich.  Im Teich siehts daher ziemlich mau aus (Wasser bleibt zu kühl, bzw. nicht genug Futter drin). Wenn dann klappt es eher in einem dunklen Bottich (z.B wo Lotose drin sitzen die auch stark gedüngt werden müssen). 

MfG Frank


----------

